# Tozando



## GojuBujin (Jan 10, 2003)

Greetings,

Anyone have any sword from Tozando?  I just ordered one the ka-25.

http://www.tozando.com

Michael C. Byrd
www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai
www.dentokanhombu.com


----------



## Bobar57 (Jan 11, 2003)

I have owned several iato from Tozando and their quality had varied according to the model from:ultracool really good to:soapbox: crap.It all depends in the models you get and hows it gets assembled.Bassically Tozando get their iaito from the two major makers and distributors in Japan.Theirname escape mymemort by now,but quality on fittings is not consistnet.Some comes as described,some others don't.


----------



## Bobar57 (Jan 12, 2003)

Holly Molly!
Sorry for all the typo errors last night on the above post,I was about to fall asleep over the keyboard.
Let me add something about Tozando,they have created a new division of custom iaito called Nishijin Swords,those can be a bit picey but they will be of quality for sure and always below the prices of Nosyuiado(Sword Store).
I found a seller in Japan that deal with the same models that sell Tozando but at a better price,he will send you a catalog(black and white photocopy )with prices and will reply your questions via email.I have not buyed from him yet,but he seems to be a honest and trusty person. His name is K.Kogure and his email is 
kkogure@beige.plala.or.jp .Just tell him that Robert Armas from Miami,Miami Komei Jyuku referd to him.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2003)

> Komei Jyuku



What system is this?


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 12, 2003)

> What system is this?



Muso Jikiden Eishin-ryu Iaijutsu.  "Komei Jyuku" refers to the fact that Sekiguchi Komei is the current headmaster of this branch of MJER.  A beautiful, dynamic sword art.


----------



## Bobar57 (Jan 13, 2003)

There is a post that I posted Saturday night and has been deleted.Also yesterday I tried to reply to the question above and it did not posted.The problem is not in my computer or browser,neither my ISP.Let's see if this one post....Well it passed the test.


----------



## Bobar57 (Jan 13, 2003)

Regarding Komei Jyuku(thank you Kiz for coming forth and explaining what Komei Jyuku stand for),I'll like to add that there're 2 of them in USA(one in Hawaai ,the others ours) and at least,to my knowledge,6 to 8 in Europe.You can check the website that I have posted in my profile for information,pictures and links to others Komei Jyuku.
The website will be renovated in the incoming 3 months,there's old information that need to be updated,neww pictures,etc.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2003)

Regarding the missing posts, we have investigated from our end and found no errors.  Nothing 'stuck', no database errors, etc. Late last week we did reboot the server and install several updates to the server software.  Its possible that they were posted during the restart cycle and timed out.  No posts were removed by our staff.  :asian:


----------

